# [SOLVED] Netgear WNDR3400 Wireless Router Settings



## trajan0423 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello,

My 7 month old Netgear wireless router suddenly stopped working and I contacted their tech support for help, but they want to charge $40 to solve the problem. There must be someone out there who can help, and that brings me to this forum. 

The router's power light will not remain on after powering it up. The only lights that remain on after power-up are the (4) "LAN Port" lights (solid green) and the "Internet" light (solid amber).

The owner's manual states that it's a hardware problem if the power light does not remain on and to call tech support. The tech I spoke too said it's a settings issue that they deal with everyday and not a hardware problem.

One of the things I've tried was using a paper clip to reset the router to it's factory settings. It didn't change anything though. Re-running the setup CD didn't yield any results either. It just stopped in the middle because it said there was no ethernet cable connecting the laptop to the router, even though there was.

By the way... My ISP is Century Link and I use an Actiontec DSL Modem. 

Not sure how to modify the router's settings if the network is down. Please advise if anyone knows of a fix without having to shell out $40 to Netgear.

Thanks in advance for any help that can be provided!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Netgear WNDR3400 Wireless Router Settings*








and welcome to the Forum

Frankly, that does not sound like something that can be fixed . . If you disconnect everything from the router except one pc, you should be able to change the settings. First thing to do would be a firmware upgrade


----------



## trajan0423 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Netgear WNDR3400 Wireless Router Settings*

I tried that by running a firmware recovery. The computer cannot see that the router is connected, even though it clearly is. I explained all of this to Netgear on their forum and they think there is a bad power supply. I managed to get a different tech support guy after calling a second time and he proved to be more helpful after I explained everythign. Down side is that now I have to go through a lengthly process to have them ship me a new router, but at least it's under warranty. Hopefully it's worth it all in the end.

Overall, it sounds like you were right... It cannot be fixed.

Thank you.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

God luck with the new one!!


----------

